# Drug and Chemical table



## kseifert (Jul 31, 2012)

If MD does not document cause of poisoning, do I default to undetermined? or accidental?
Thank you in advance, for your time.
Karen S


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 31, 2012)

The best thing to do would be to query the doctor to get a definitive answer IMO.  Otherwise, you would not use "accidental" because you don't know if indeed it WAS an accident.  You'll be using E codes for this and you might want to dig into the guidelines at the beginning of your ICD9 book.  There is a paragraph that addresses "undetermined cause".  Don't know if this will help you in your particular case, but it's a start...


----------



## kseifert (Jul 31, 2012)

Chapt 17 in ICD guidelines does state "undetermined".
Thank you Suzanne
Karen


----------

